# Article On Whirlflock Tablets



## Outback Brewshed (27/3/05)

I did actually hunt down the specialist at the manufacturer of Whirlfloc. The company that makes Whirlfloc tablets is Quest International in Ireland and the contact was Liam Holog? Anyway I learned several interesting things from this very friendly, knowledgeable and interesting man (he even wanted to idle talk for quite some time): 

1. Whirlfoc is refined kappa carrageenan with some talcs to help in tabulation. 

2. pre-hydrating whirlfloc does nothing at all to increase effectiveness. In fact it's not even water soluable at lower temperatures so all you'd be doing is getting it wet. 

3. most interesting: do NOT add whirlfloc any earlier than 10 minutes before end of boil. It acts immediately and at most only really needs 5 minutes in the boil. If you add it earlier you will denature the carrageenan.

4. The manufacturer recently has done some google searching and was surprised that it has become so popular amongst homebrewers. Their target is large breweries and they only sell it through large distribution chains so wasn't aware it was going out to LHBS suppliers in the current volume. 

5. if you are adding any more than one tablet for 5 gallon batch, don't bother. One tablet is 2.5 times the dosage they recommend. For record: one tablet is 2.5 grams. They recommend 5 grams per hectoliter (2 tablets to about 25 gallons).


----------



## jgriffin (27/3/05)

Outback Brewshed said:


> 3. most interesting: do NOT add whirlfloc any earlier than 10 minutes before end of boil. It acts immediately and at most only really needs 5 minutes in the boil. If you add it earlier you will denature the carrageenan (not quite sure what that means - anyone?).
> [post="51064"][/post]​



Denature means to break down, and to lose some of it's properties.


----------



## Outback Brewshed (27/3/05)

Thanks John, I am aware of the meaning of denature, this article was cut and pasted straight from the net. 

Heres the link:

http://www.capandhare.net/index.php?name=P...viewtopic&t=556

I hope this is helpful.

Thanks for picking that up,

OB


----------



## jgriffin (27/3/05)

Oh, so it's wasn't your material.

For legal and ethical materials, if you're gonna post someone elses articel, you should make it clear that you are quoting someone elses work, give them credit, and link to where you got it.


----------



## Outback Brewshed (27/3/05)

Hi John, 

If you take a look at my title is it not clear "as found on the net" that it wasnt mine?

But I will take your criticism on board.
In the future I will provide the link as well straight away.

I found this and thought it would be good for a read.

Die Sausagelage or whatever his name (no offence meant) campaigned for exactly what you are asking for. He is 100% correct, as a university student I agree 110% with DS's plagerism stance. 

So no this is not mine. I take the credit for finding it though.

So in future I will provide a bibliography as it were to back up my articles.... if I come across anything else.

Was this post informative?

Just trying to make a difference here

Thanks all.


----------



## nonicman (27/3/05)

Outback Brewshed said:


> Was this post informative?
> [post="51089"][/post]​



Yes, I was told 30-20 minutes from flame out, so this will change my usage. 

Thanks.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (28/3/05)

Die Sausage lage. ( I love it)

No offence taken. Great article BTW. I was adding mine at 20 mins and will also change my usage. 

I really notice the difference when I forget to use them at all.

D Sausage


----------



## jgriffin (28/3/05)

Outback Brewshed said:


> Hi John,
> 
> If you take a look at my title is it not clear "as found on the net" that it wasnt mine?
> 
> [post="51089"][/post]​



My bad, i only saw the first bit "Article On Whirlflock Tablets" in the recent threads list. But yeah, a URL in the body is a good idea.


----------



## Outback Brewshed (28/3/05)

No worries John, its a good idea to clarify the info. I will from now on all the time.


----------



## bradmcm (28/3/05)

At uni I was tought not to add it longer farther back than 15 mins before flameout as it effects hop utilisation.

And yes, 1 tablet/hl, it the recommended doasge.


----------



## lagerman (29/3/05)

Hey nice article. I have been puting mine in (sometimes 2) at 20 mins.

Yes OB this article was very informative.

Thanks

lagerman


----------



## Outback Brewshed (29/3/05)

Thanks guys Im glad this has been of benefit to so many.


----------



## SJW (29/3/05)

TOP effort OUTBACK. As far as I am concerned i don't care where u got the info from.


----------



## Wortgames (29/3/05)

How nice is it to know that you don't have to 'dissolve' it first??!!

That was always such a PIA. I couldn't see what it would do that boiling wouldn't, but it was in the destructions so I did it.

Great info, thanks OB.

The moral of the story: ALWAYS ignore the instructions.


----------



## Stouter (4/10/17)

I got a pill splitter a while back to split the dog's medication, tried it on a whirlflock tablet and it was a less than clean break, lots of crumbs and two very uneven pieces. 
Any one got a better method?
I don't need to halve my whirlflock tablet costs, I just hate to waste, and this is getting very inaccurate.


----------



## rude (4/10/17)

I always desolved my with a bit of hot wort 
!0 mins in with yeast nutrient
Wonder how no chill affects it 
I cant be bothered splitting the pil so 1 per 27 L batch
I also notice it when I miss putting it in


----------



## Stouter (4/10/17)

I've had one batch so far where I forgot to add it and it was noticeable.


----------



## mstrelan (4/10/17)

Double your batch size, then you don't need to split the tablet.


----------



## Stouter (4/10/17)

mstrelan said:


> Double your batch size, then you don't need to split the tablet.


Gift me a bigger urn.


----------



## laxation (4/10/17)

Sharp knife on a chopping block, or hold it over the urn and chop it with scissors. Aim it so when it flies off it lands in the pot


----------



## technobabble66 (4/10/17)

Fwiw, with the knife method, I've found my serrated bread knife works better than a regular carving knife. 
Not sure why, maybe the teeth of the serrations help to initiate the break smoothly or something (?).


----------

